# NTFS mounten, nur für root möglich



## JohnDoe (29. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite mich gerade in Debian ein und hab da noch einige Probleme, wie man an der Menge der Posts sehen kann, die ich hier loslasse....
Mein Problem ist, dass ich bestimmte Grundfunktionen zum Wochenende laufen haben möchte. Diese wären Teamspeak - läuft, FTP - siehe unterer Thread, Samba - läuft noch nicht aber nicht so wichtig wenn FTP läuft, auf NTFS schreiben - nicht so wichtig...

Mein Problem ist, dass momentan nur der root auf meine gemounteten Festplatten zugriff hat. Versuche ich es mit meinem normalen User, kommt nur Zugriff verweigert.
in der /etc/fstab habe ich folgende Einträge:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
/dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
/dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
/dev/hdb1       /mnt/musik      auto    defaults        0       0
/dev/hde1       /mnt/daten1     auto    defaults        0       0
/dev/hdf1       /mnt/daten2     auto    defaults        0       0
```

Ich mounte in Unterverzeichnisse unter /mnt:


```
pc-deb:/mnt# ls -l
insgesamt 8
drwxrwxrwx  2 root root  4096 2006-09-28 22:30 cdrom
dr-x------  1 root root  8192 2006-07-25 23:10 daten1
dr-x------  1 root root 12288 2006-09-27 22:29 daten2
drwxrwxrwx  2 root root  4096 2006-09-28 22:31 floppy
dr-x------  1 root root  4096 2006-07-25 23:13 musik
```

Ich habe schon im Internet nach einer Lösung gesucht, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden. Mein Ziel ist erst einmal, dass jeder die Dateien auf den NTFS-Partitionen lesen kann.
Ich danke schon mal im voras für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (29. September 2006)

Wenn du weißt, dass es ntfs ist, mounte es doch gleich als solches:

/dev/hdb1       /mnt/musik      ntfs    user,users,uid=username,gid=users,ro        0       0

user lässt auch user mounten
users lässt auch user unmounten (oder wars umgekehrt)
uid: setzt den eigentümer der Dateien und Ordner
gid: setzt die Gruppeneigentümer der Dateien und Ordner
ro: standardmässig darf ntfs nicht beschrieben werden. (besonders nicht mit dem lächerlichen Schreibsupport im kernel)

Wenn es eine fat32 (vfat) partition ist mache ich anstatt ro ein umask=0000 dadurch kann man genau den Grad der rwx angeben. (Das erste 0 steht dafür, dass der Rest Oktalzahlen sind)


----------



## lexz (29. September 2006)

Hey,

meiner Meinung nach, müsstest du jedesmal einzeln die options umstellen, da Linux sich ja in dem Fall immer selber die "besten" Treiber für die externe Festplatte raussucht, deshalb auch 
	
	
	



```
<Type> auto
```
. Was du bei 
	
	
	



```
<Options>
```
 machen kannst:

ro Nur lesen erlaubt (Sollte immer bei NTFS stehen!)
rw lesen und schreiben erlaubt
auto/noauto Gerät beim Systemstart automatisch laden oder nicht laden
user Benutzer der Gruppe users dürfen dieses Gerät mounten und unmounten
sync Keinen Cache verwenden, WICHTIG BEI ALLEN WECHSELDATENTRÄGERN MIT RW - RECHT!
umask, gid, uid Zugriffsrechte von Dateien festlegen

Desweiteren könntest du auch bei <man fstab> oder <man mount> weitere Optionen nachlesen.
Zudem gibt es sehr viele Pages die sowas klären...
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=unter+linux+usb+festplatte+ntfs+partitionen+lesen+als+user&meta=

ps bei der Option "defaults" haben user keine rechte


\\Edit da war wohl einer schneller als ich oO


----------



## JohnDoe (29. September 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Ich habe es jetzt in die FStab folgendermaßen eigetragen und ich kann die NTFS lesen:


```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
/dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
/dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rwx,user,noauto  0       0
/dev/hdb1       /mnt/musik      auto    defaults,umask=0222        0       0
/dev/hde1       /mnt/daten1     auto    defaults,umask=0222        0       0
/dev/hdf1       /mnt/daten2     auto    defaults,umask=0222        0       0
```


----------

